# New trio of Tarapotos=)!!



## Jordan77 (Jul 21, 2008)

its a 1.2 trio and arent they gorgeous!=)


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Very nice frogs! I really like the one that seems to be in a deli cup all by itself. I'm guessing its the male?

-Matt


----------



## moothefrog (May 16, 2008)

Nice frogs. Any pics of their setup?


----------



## Ontariofrogger1973 (Oct 18, 2008)

look great!


----------



## Jordan77 (Jul 21, 2008)

i think its one of the females but thanks guys ill get some pics of their setup in a while


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

What line are they? Who did you get them from?


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Very nice frogs and pictures as well.

John


----------



## dom (Sep 23, 2007)

congrats! very nice trio


----------



## Jordan77 (Jul 21, 2008)

the line is unrelated to anything in the US right now i got them from cindy dickens


----------



## bksbuddha (Oct 2, 2008)

Oh, what gorgeous babies!!!! They're truly exquisite. I can't wait to see them in their new home. Are they normally shy by nature? Thank you for sharing the terrific pics.


----------



## Jordan77 (Jul 21, 2008)

they are really bold actually and the tank pics ill have up soon =)


----------



## Jordan77 (Jul 21, 2008)

heres some pics of their setup=)


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

Nice tank for them.

These little guys are my favorite frogs. BEST OF LUCK with yours


----------



## Jordan77 (Jul 21, 2008)

update** they have layed 2 clutches 1 on the 3rd of march and 1 on the 18th i now have 4 awesome tads from them they will probably lay again soon=)


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

nice setup!


----------



## Jordan77 (Jul 21, 2008)

thanks=) it works they breed in it thats all i need=)


----------



## hexentanz (Sep 18, 2008)

haha i was just about to comment that one of them is very well rounded, then i read they already laid a clutch for you.


----------



## Brian Ferriera (Nov 1, 2006)

Dang wish I could get mine breeding..totally jellies...Congratulations
Brian


----------



## themann42 (Apr 12, 2005)

awesome! i could have an entire rack only for different types of imitators.


----------



## Brian Ferriera (Nov 1, 2006)

themann42 said:


> awesome! i could have an entire rack only for different types of imitators.


Thier are people out thier dumb enough to do that 
brian


----------



## yours (Nov 11, 2007)

I don't know about DUMB, but....I'd do it if I could....looooooooooooove me some imitators!!!


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

Don't have snails in there Brian - do you? My intermedius had been laying, I was finding all the jelly...finally, one night I saw eggs. I didn't get around to pulling them until the next morning...I was pissed when I saw a snail sitting in the middle of all the jelly - no eggs. 

Hope he dies from high cholesterol!!! lol.

Sure there are in there, just make sure you give them places to deposit the tads. 



Brian Ferriera said:


> Dang wish I could get mine breeding..totally jellies...Congratulations
> Brian


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

Look great.... Awesome little ones.


----------



## Brian Ferriera (Nov 1, 2006)

melissa68 said:


> Don't have snails in there Brian - do you? My intermedius had been laying, I was finding all the jelly...finally, one night I saw eggs.


See the problem is..i was not paying attention to the spell check like i do on many many occasions...the right word thier is jeallus


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

Brian Ferriera said:


> See the problem is..i was not paying attention to the spell check like i do on many many occasions...the right word thier is jeallus


Or............maybe it was jealous


----------



## Brian Ferriera (Nov 1, 2006)

gary1218 said:


> Or............maybe it was jealous


Well i asked the wife how to spell it and that what she said...so now its her fault 
Brian


----------



## Jordan77 (Jul 21, 2008)

got a bunch of tads now but heres one carrying a tad around!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

always great to see that sight!!!


----------



## toxicterribilis (Mar 21, 2008)

Very Beautiful...


----------



## cyberbrat (Jul 14, 2008)

Congratulations!!! They are beautiful it is very exciting that you have tads!


----------



## bksbuddha (Oct 2, 2008)

Congrats on the adorable babies. What a little button. I'll bet they'll be as gorgeous as their parents. Thanks for sharing the cute pics.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

gotta love those piggy back shots!!


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Hahaha. You guys are funny.  This thread is almost 6 months old now! 

But in any case, they are really nice frogs! 

-Matt


----------



## bksbuddha (Oct 2, 2008)

I don't get out much. Ah, such is the life of an Admin...


----------



## jfehr232 (Apr 13, 2009)

McBobs said:


> Hahaha. You guys are funny.  This thread is almost 6 months old now!
> 
> But in any case, they are really nice frogs!
> 
> -Matt


ahah too funny......agree, I really like that tadpole shot..I assume thats a nice little froglet


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Jordan77 said:


> the line is unrelated to anything in the US right now i got them from cindy dickens


Jordan

I'm curious about this. Are they from a European importation?
I am aware of Tor's older line in the hobby for years, then the INIBICO tarapoto frogs which came in in very limited numbers....and the Understory frogs which have since been recognized as the same 'line' as INIBICO.

Others?

Shawn


----------



## Jordan77 (Jul 21, 2008)

Hey Shawn 
Yeah these are originally from Cindy Dickens and I think that she said they were and unrelated line to anything in the u.s. thats all i know about the lineage.
Jordan=)


----------

